# 2021 | Warm Season Lawn Photos



## Ware

Go. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin

Oh... me first!!!


----------



## ionicatoms

When your height of cut is _almost_ comical relative to the curb:


----------



## Jerry_G

Dropped my tif tuf 1 notch (2nd to lowest on hrx217) to make the full scalp easier. Also spread some sand next to new driveway. It spread really easily which makes me feel a little more confident about my upcoming spring leveling project.


----------



## Redtwin

@Jerry_G, nice dormant stripes!


----------



## jakemauldin

@Ware I didn't see an official 2021 photo thread. I hope all are getting prepared for a busy and successful lawn season. Just purchased the Pre-m for application in the next few days.


----------



## jakemauldin




----------



## Ware

@jakemauldin it looks like it was already 9 pages deep. Merged. :thumbup:


----------



## jakemauldin

Ware said:


> @jakemauldin it looks like it was already 9 pages deep. Merged. :thumbup:


Weird. I searched for it. But literally nothing came up. Glad to see y'all still getting it done


----------



## ionicatoms




----------



## PhxHeat

My spring mixed prg, multiblend common bermuda, with a little salad here and there taken down to 1/4"ish or thereabouts :lol:


----------



## Thisguy

Oklahoma spring = great for PRG


----------



## jjsmitty

Crooked stripes :roll:


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Greening up quick with this warm weather


----------



## PhxHeat

mmmm ryemuda


----------



## Cajun71163

First cut- Celebration is starting to show its face. Super excited about this season.


----------



## Brou

Cajun71163 said:


> First cut- Celebration is starting to show its face. Super excited about this season.


Nice weed barrier. :lol:


----------



## Jeff20

jjsmitty said:


> Crooked stripes :roll:


  Very nice :thumbup: How do you get those stripes with a trucut?


----------



## enforcerman

Just laid down some sweet TifTuf!


----------



## turfman73

Scalped several days ago and just finished the first mow. Bermuda still waking up but already showing a little striping action. I guess not bad considering the trees are still bare


----------



## HectorT

Who says lawns go dormant in Central Florida?


----------



## tcorbitt20

Ignore the dog pee spots. I got a little lax with the dogs over the winter.


----------



## SeanBB

Still in the process of greening up, got a yard of sand out front, jacuzzi got delivered...a little ways to go but looking forward to summer!


----------



## Ben S

Got home from work this morning and was pleased with the look with a little cloud cover and dew still on the grass. Hopefully the sign of a good upcoming season.


----------



## Triplesticks

Things are starting to warm up in MId Tn


----------



## Philly_Gunner

tcorbitt20 said:


> Ignore the dog pee spots. I got a little lax with the dogs over the winter.


Gorgeous property


----------



## tcorbitt20

Philly_Gunner said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dog pee spots. I got a little lax with the dogs over the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous property
Click to expand...

Thanks! We're enjoying it.


----------



## Rowdy

Front yard (50% zoysia of some kind, 25% bermuda, 25% sweet gum balls/weeds) was mowed yesterday. Scalped in spring at .75", maintain at 1-1.5".


----------



## Jameshtx

Two months after hard freeze in Cypress, TX


----------



## MarkV

Making some progress.


----------



## Rob In Keller

Thisguy said:


> Oklahoma spring = great for PRG


That looks fantastic, especially for March in OK. This is mine today. First year with my Allett Liberty 43. Gotta work on my striping.


----------



## Jeff20

:thumbup: Looks great. Nice job. Nice color. :clapping:


----------



## Adamg77

Got a lot of rain in North Texas these past few days. Sprayed .25# of urea the week before.


----------



## Redtwin

The Tifway 419 has pushed through my sand level very quickly.


----------



## jjsmitty

Finally got a cut in after the rain in NW Arkansas


----------



## Ware

jjsmitty said:


> Finally got a cut in after the rain in NW Arkansas


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin

jjsmitty said:


> Finally got a cut in after the rain in NW Arkansas


Whoa! Very nice!!! Is that a PRG overseed?


----------



## Sbcgenii

jjsmitty said:


> Finally got a cut in after the rain in NW Arkansas


Superb! Haven't seen the flamingos in awhile. What HOC?


----------



## Philly_Gunner

jjsmitty said:


> Finally got a cut in after the rain in NW Arkansas


Wowsers!!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Got mine cut and edged today. 4 hours, 6.7 miles!! But man does it feel good when it's done.


----------



## BU Bear

Philly_Gunner said:


> Got mine cut and edged today. 4 hours, 6.7 miles!! But man does it feel good when it's done.


Oh man, you do all 25,000 with a 1600? I think I'd give up on reel mowing if I had much over 15,000. Props to you for maintaining that much and keeping it looking so nice!


----------



## OlbBen21

Contractor grade Bermuda in Carrollton Texas. Took 1 year to get me to this point. Cut with Allett Kensington 20B


----------



## jjsmitty

Redtwin said:


> jjsmitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a cut in after the rain in NW Arkansas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Very nice!!! Is that a PRG overseed?
Click to expand...

Yes sir! I'm a rookie at this stuff so I'm not real educated yet. I have common Bermuda coming in soon.


----------



## jjsmitty

Sbcgenii said:


> jjsmitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a cut in after the rain in NW Arkansas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superb! Haven't seen the flamingos in awhile. What HOC?
Click to expand...

I have 2 young daughters that place the flamingos for me! I'm around 3/4" on hoc


----------



## Philly_Gunner

BU Bear said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine cut and edged today. 4 hours, 6.7 miles!! But man does it feel good when it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, you do all 25,000 with a 1600? I think I'd give up on reel mowing if I had much over 15,000. Props to you for maintaining that much and keeping it looking so nice!
Click to expand...

Haha, yessir and not under regulation either. 2-3 times a week. Keeps my legs in shape I guess. I am looking for a triplex though.


----------



## Meximusprime

Backyard celebration at 5/8. Front yard celebration is almost 3 weeks old and starting to take off after I put it through a beating.


----------



## Ben S

Back yard post mow. Lost of issues in this yard. Working on clearing out bahia grass and getting bermuda to fill in.


----------



## TTown85

Backyard mow at 9/16". Still thinning out the annual rye waiting for Bermuda to shine!


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## kc8qpu092200




----------



## A3M0N

My weeds, and a little Bermuda, not looking _too _shabby this morning.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

TTown85 said:


> Backyard mow at 9/16". Still thinning out the annual rye waiting for Bermuda to shine!


Single doubles?


----------



## TTown85

Philly_Gunner said:


> TTown85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard mow at 9/16". Still thinning out the annual rye waiting for Bermuda to shine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single doubles?
Click to expand...

Yep, just got my first ever reel mower a month or so ago (GM1000). Having fun practicing all these fancy patterns I see y'all posting. Using a rotary I was never really focused on stripes


----------



## Ben S




----------



## TNTurf84

Tiftuf at 5/8"


----------



## ag_fishing

Meximusprime said:


> Backyard celebration at 5/8. Front yard celebration is almost 3 weeks old and starting to take off after I put it through a beating.


What'd you do to your 3 week old sod?


----------



## SeanBB

Still greening up and getting thicker. Going to lower the HOC in preparation for aerating and a light leveling leveling. Trying to source some USGA topdressing sand. I'm going keep this dinky patch at 3/4-1" the rest of the year.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

TTown85 said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTown85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard mow at 9/16". Still thinning out the annual rye waiting for Bermuda to shine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single doubles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, just got my first ever reel mower a month or so ago (GM1000). Having fun practicing all these fancy patterns I see y'all posting. Using a rotary I was never really focused on stripes
Click to expand...

Sweet!! Your turf quality is gonna get so much better.


----------



## Cdub5_

I think I've made me backyard a duck's paradise LOL
I'll go out there and someitmes see 3 mallards just hangin out :shock:


----------



## Cdub5_

Cdub5_ said:


> I think I've made me backyard a duck's paradise LOL
> I'll go out there and someitmes see 3 mallards just hangin out :shock:


Here are the Three Amigos :lol:


----------



## SeanBB

@Cdub5_ #dinner ?


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda




----------



## Redtwin

It's still pushing through the sand so the color is a little washed out.


----------



## Sean102385

First post here on TLF. Bermuda in Cibolo TX.

I just found this site a few months ago. Applied 46-0-0 and some iron last week. Color is looking better.

Currently have a Honda hrx cutting at the lowest setting this season which is .75"


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Redtwin said:


> It's still pushing through the sand so the color is a little washed out.


What's your HOC these days?


----------



## rjw0283

It's coming along nicely for early May


----------



## jimbeckel

rjw0283 said:


> It's coming along nicely for early May


Looks great, I have land over in West End which will be my retirement home in five years. How hard is it to establish a good lawn with the sandy soil in the area?


----------



## Redtwin

Philly_Gunner said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still pushing through the sand so the color is a little washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your HOC these days?
Click to expand...

I'm holding it at .25" for as long as I can. I'm trying to start it on PGR but it has been so dang windy I can't spray.


----------



## kb02gt

Keeping the St. Augustine (Floratam) at 4.5 inches due to shade from both oak trees. Need to do something about the Iron stains from "well" water.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Redtwin said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still pushing through the sand so the color is a little washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your HOC these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm holding it at .25" for as long as I can. I'm trying to start it on PGR but it has been so dang windy I can't spray.
Click to expand...

Dang!!! I'll probably have to level at least 3 more times to get that low without getting into the crown. Looking good man.


----------



## rjw0283

jimbeckel said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming along nicely for early May
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, I have land over in West End which will be my retirement home in five years. How hard is it to establish a good lawn with the sandy soil in the area?
Click to expand...

Thank You!
I've found for my very sandy soil that If I spoon feed everything every 2 weeks via spraying it loves it. Plus my yard is pretty sloped, so I have a feeling all of the granular I used to apply just washed down the hill. Get a soil test done, you'll most likely need some Lime and get on a regular Potassium Sulfate schedule since the sand doesn't hold it in. Iron, Nitrogen, Potassium is the brunt of what I put down.


----------



## jimbeckel

rjw0283 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming along nicely for early May
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, I have land over in West End which will be my retirement home in five years. How hard is it to establish a good lawn with the sandy soil in the area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You!
> I've found for my very sandy soil that If I spoon feed everything every 2 weeks via spraying it loves it. Plus my yard is pretty sloped, so I have a feeling all of the granular I used to apply just washed down the hill. Get a soil test done, you'll most likely need some Lime and get on a regular Potassium Sulfate schedule since the sand doesn't hold it in. Iron, Nitrogen, Potassium is the brunt of what I put down.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, I'm used to the red clay here and sand looks to be a challenge for sure.


----------



## Thisguy

The Rye vs Bermuda battle is on


----------



## anthonybilotta

Tiftuf going strong


----------



## Meximusprime

ag_fishing said:


> Meximusprime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard celebration at 5/8. Front yard celebration is almost 3 weeks old and starting to take off after I put it through a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> What'd you do to your 3 week old sod?
Click to expand...

Basically cut it down to 5/8 by week 2 and dethatched to remove dead material.


----------



## ag_fishing

Meximusprime said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meximusprime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard celebration at 5/8. Front yard celebration is almost 3 weeks old and starting to take off after I put it through a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> What'd you do to your 3 week old sod?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically cut it down to 5/8 by week 2 and dethatched to remove dead material.
Click to expand...

That's about what I Did. .5" at 10 days and now at .75". I don't have a way to dethatch unfortunately, because it really needs it


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

First season of reel mowing. Hit it with 24-0-6 granular and liquid iron last weekend. Sand level coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## TTown85

First mow after my first PGR app. Butterflies in my stomach waiting to see what the next week holds.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Blake_DFWlawn said:


> First season of reel mowing. Hit it with 24-0-6 granular and liquid iron last weekend. Sand level coming in the next few weeks.


Looking good man!!! Welcome to the club. TruCut?


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Double cut today. Still waiting on some consistent warm weather so I can sand again.


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

Philly_Gunner said:


> Blake_DFWlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> First season of reel mowing. Hit it with 24-0-6 granular and liquid iron last weekend. Sand level coming in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man!!! Welcome to the club. TruCut?
Click to expand...

Thanks man! Let the addiction begin.... Got a Cal trimmer. Cut @ 5/8"


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Blake_DFWlawn said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake_DFWlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> First season of reel mowing. Hit it with 24-0-6 granular and liquid iron last weekend. Sand level coming in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man!!! Welcome to the club. TruCut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man! Let the addiction begin.... Got a Cal trimmer. Cut @ 5/8"
Click to expand...

Nice!! Same height I'm using right now. Hope to go .5" after another sanding.


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## Ben S

I think I am starting to see some spread.


----------



## kb02gt

TTown85 said:


>


Ha, looks like they went to check out your handy work, ya know to make sure you did everything right of course 

Looks great though, NIce work.


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## PhxHeat

•now cutting M, W, F. (temps in 90s)
•Currently at 1/2"
•Using a Jacobsen 22" walking greens mower
•Many varieties of "improved" common bermuda overseeded at various times and various years.
•2nd year of reel cutting...last year was with a beat cheap McLane, this year with the Jake.


----------



## Tmank87

Cut and cooled off


----------



## ionicatoms




----------



## bp2878

Tifgrand @.5. Aeration on Wednesday this week and sanding next weekend. Shooting for .3 HOC after.


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

Murfandturf said:


>


 :shock: that looks incredible :thumbup: also have a cal trimmer, but a smooth front roller. I noticed I have to typically double cut to get all the stragglers and have a clean cut.


----------



## rjw0283

Picture taken yesterday at 1/2 in HOC. Yard is still thickening up, and still brown in a few areas, but coming along nicely for May. Late May I'll be aerating and leveling. Hoping to bring the HOC down some. It's wavy in some areas. 1 more sanding of 2-3 yards oughta help.


----------



## FATC1TY

TifTuf after a mow, was thankful after 3 days it didn't scalp.


----------



## gooodawgs

Looks awesome @FATC1TY! What's your HOC?


----------



## SeanBB

Post verticut, grass still looking green!


----------



## FATC1TY

gooodawgs said:


> Looks awesome @FATC1TY! What's your HOC?


.325-.350 I think is what I've got it set to currently.


----------



## Erichnagle

Day 10 after putting down 15 pallets of TifTuf. On the lookout for a reasonably priced reel mower (preferably a toro).

Day 1: Backyard


Day 1: Frontyard


Day 8: Frontyard


----------



## MedozK

The front cut today at .45 and the back "Green" at .23.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Peering outside wondering how much sand my yard can handle...


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Gave it a nice short cut.


----------



## jasonbraswell

New set of blades on the rotary makes a great cut.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

jasonbraswell said:


> New set of blades on the rotaryakes a great cut.


Nice!! Almost looks like it's reel low.


----------



## Ben S

Post mow and a little water. I'll be gone for ten days. No rain in the forecast. Should be interesting.


----------



## jasonbraswell

jasonbraswell said:


> New set of blades on the rotary makes a great cut.


I'm at 1.5" on 2 out of 3 acres.


----------



## Live Oak

Finally caught a break in the rain to mow after getting >5 inches over the past week. Thankfully used PGR a week ago which made vertical growth and clippings manageable. Lateral growth is crazy - turf seems almost too thick with stolons having to go over the top of the foliage with no room left.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Got a soggy mow in today between showers. The after cut appearance isn't the greatest but it still looks pretty good.


----------



## WNC_WHEE

I have both cool season along with Bermuda. Finally getting some warmer temps so areas we have where the warm season grass has not fully come out if winter/spring should do be much improved the next week or so.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

WNC_WHEE said:


> I have both cool season along with Bermuda. Finally getting some warmer temps so areas we have where the warm season grass has not fully come out if winter/spring should do be much improved the next week or so.


Just a terrible view, how do you stand it??? 😂


----------



## bp2878

Stripes nicely in the AM.


----------



## jasonbraswell

looks like a pretty good contrast line with the neighbor


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

First season spraying fertilizer and I am now a believer.


----------



## Tmank87

@Cherokee_Bermuda looking very nice.


----------



## MarkV

Finally got a little sun to show the #stripes.


----------



## ShadowGuy

Kikuyu/Bermuda at 7/8"


----------



## robbybobby

Color isn't the best. I need to do an official soil test but I know my pH is low, <6. Lawn isnt very thick and doesnt grow much. Holding at .75

Dumped 40# per k of lime.


----------



## jpos34

Starting to get where I want it to be. Sand level in the next few weeks.


----------



## Erichnagle

Some great before and after pics of the yard renovation. 3 weeks post 15 pallets of TiTuf Bermuda


----------



## SeanBB

@Erichnagle I love you can see the bleed of green into the neighbors...grass loves water!


----------



## Meximusprime

Celebration at 5/8. New celebration sod in front is filling in nicely with all the rain and after the sand level.


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## Philly_Gunner

Mine from today...419 @ .750


----------



## Redtwin

@Philly_Gunner That 419 is stunning!!!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Redtwin said:


> @Philly_Gunner That 419 is stunning!!!


Much appreciated!! Wanting to level but it's supposed to rain again this week. Need some heat to help dry everything out. I'm sure I'll regret saying that come August.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

MeanDean said:


>


Nice and low!!!


----------



## Jeep4life

A few pics of my zeon zoysia over the last few weeks. Slowly bringing it down with it currently at 0.9 in. Planning to start my first PGR applications next week.


----------



## Ware

Jeep4life said:


> A few pics of my zeon zoysia over the last few weeks. Slowly bringing it down with it currently at 0.9 in. Planning to start my first PGR applications next week.


Looks great!


----------



## Jeep4life

Ware said:


> Looks great!


Thanks so much!


----------



## AU_Duncan

419 at 1". New construction home so first year for this sod and my first year reel mowing.


----------



## MarkV




----------



## mad_man

Anyone else still having problems with seed heads??

Before and after photo. Sun came out for after photos.


----------



## Tmank87

My Palisades at 3/4" 8 days post sand.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

mad_man said:


> Anyone else still having problems with seed heads??
> 
> Before and after photo. Sun came out for after photos.


Oh man, mine are ridiculous right now.


----------



## david_

Last week's fert is hitting hard. Going to mow tonight.


----------



## BvilleGrass

Been a tough spring in NE Oklahoma. Harsh winter with lots of winter kill coupled with a wet and cold spring, but the lawn is finally starting to turn the corner. Lat 36 @ 0.4" HOC.


----------



## Ben S

Hybrid bermuda, unknown variety. 2" hoc.


----------



## Deltahedge

2 days After my first ever sand level.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Deltahedge said:


> 2 days After my first ever sand level.


So jealous of that spreader. Just ordered a surplus of elbow grease for my project this weekend. 24 yards….


----------



## Beerman219

Pretty happy with the front this year just needs a level. Back is they project this year trying to get the common Bermuda to thicken up. I'm going to level over the 4th.


----------



## rjw0283

BvilleGrass said:


> Been a tough spring in NE Oklahoma. Harsh winter with lots of winter kill coupled with a wet and cold spring, but the lawn is finally starting to turn the corner. Lat 36 @ 0.4" HOC.


Nice! Back yard looks flat, impressive with a retaining wall.


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## gkaneko

Meximusprime said:


> Celebration at 5/8. New celebration sod in front is filling in nicely with all the rain and after the sand level.


This has my curiosity going, what is your strategy for mowing under the playground?


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

Was noticing some pale color last week, so applied some iron and it's like someone came and painted it green :lol: lawn is coming together nicely in the front. Last year it looked pretty rough.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Scalped one spot in the front yard as the front roller dropped onto the sidewalk but I'm pretty happy with the progress in the front yard. PGR has definitely tightened up the grass and color.


----------



## Meximusprime

gkaneko said:


> Meximusprime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celebration at 5/8. New celebration sod in front is filling in nicely with all the rain and after the sand level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has my curiosity going, what is your strategy for mowing under the playground?
Click to expand...

Hi. Here is an older picture of what I usually do with swings and then duck is the strategy.


----------



## A3M0N

I mowed the backyard yesterday, and this is huge progress for the lawn. Its not nearly filled in, but it looked so good compared to where I started earlier this year.


----------



## gkaneko

Meximusprime said:


> gkaneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meximusprime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celebration at 5/8. New celebration sod in front is filling in nicely with all the rain and after the sand level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has my curiosity going, what is your strategy for mowing under the playground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi. Here is an older picture of what I usually do with swings and then duck is the strategy.
Click to expand...

Haha, ok, I have had lots of stuff in my yard and had to always get creative in how to mow around it.


----------



## Wax0589

HOC at 0.5".


----------



## DeepC

I'm loving the way my lawn looks now! It took a minute to get here


----------



## anthonybilotta

Tiftuf going strong at 0.3. Maintaining with only 0.2 lbs of nitrogen per month. Hoping to keep it here the whole season. Keeping the grass on the thinner side has done miracles for preventing scalping and having to bump up the HOC.


----------



## Getting Fat

anthonybilotta said:


> Tiftuf going strong at 0.3. Maintaining with only 0.2 lbs of nitrogen per month. Hoping to keep it here the whole season. Keeping the grass on the thinner side has done miracles for preventing scalping and having to bump up the HOC.


wondering if the neighbors selling the house appreciate your lawn or if they're scared it's intimidating to potential buyers.


----------



## Cdub5_

@Wax0589 wow that looks amazing!!


----------



## Cdub5_

@Getting Fat ya know, you may have a point there lol!!! Someone may feel too pressured to have to keep up with the amazing lawn next door, I can totally see that.


----------



## anthonybilotta

@Cdub5_ @Getting Fat the house actually went for over asking on the first day ! Also had several people come by and ring the doorbell to ask about the lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## Wax0589

Cdub5_ said:


> @Wax0589 wow that looks amazing!!


Thank you! I thought this view would never arrive. Better late than never. I'm in coach.


----------



## Cdub5_

anthonybilotta said:


> @Cdub5_ @Getting Fat the house actually went for over asking on the first day ! Also had several people come by and ring the doorbell to ask about the lawn. :thumbup:


Hell yeah, nice! I'd say it's better to have neighbors that take care of their lawn rather than a neighbor that lets a salad bar grow in their front yard :mrgreen:


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Got a quick mow in this morning!


----------



## Ware

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Got a quick mow in this morning!


Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Ware said:


> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a quick mow in this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Wow that means a lot, thank you! 😃 Still learning a ton and this forum is so helpful.


----------



## ShadowGuy

5/8" Kikuyu


----------



## mitch1588

.5" HOC.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

mitch1588 said:


> .5" HOC.


Well now I know what lawn porn looks like! Wow


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## Redtwin

@Murfandturf I love that stone work on the front of your house. Beautiful! Oh, and the grass looks sweet as well.


----------



## Chuckatuck89

Wax0589 said:


> HOC at 0.5".


Not sure if I'm more jealous of the grass or that clean new concrete..


----------



## gkaneko

mitch1588 said:


> .5" HOC.


Wow, this looks amazing


----------



## surs73

mitch1588 said:


> .5" HOC.


Amazing lawn. I have zoysia as well and it's similarly dense at .5.....do you verticut to avoid washboarding and mower float? That's been a constant battle for me and I haven't figured out the secret sauce.


----------



## mitch1588

surs73 said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .5" HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing lawn. I have zoysia as well and it's similarly dense at .5.....do you verticut to avoid washboarding and mower float? That's been a constant battle for me and I haven't figured out the secret sauce.
Click to expand...

I verticut last year. Plan to do the same this year sometime in July. Also going to aerate and possibly power rake. I do have some issues with floating and wash boarding. The thickness of zoysia is a blessing but can also be a curse.


----------



## Smurfe

Handling the southeast Louisiana heat quite well. I normally use a Fiskars Reel mower but I used the rotary mower today as I had limited time to cut grass.


----------



## Ccnewton

Smurfe said:


> Handling the southeast Louisiana heat quite well. I normally use a Fiskars Reel mower but I used the rotary mower today as I had limited time to cut grass.


Centipede? Looks great


----------



## Smurfe

Ccnewton said:


> Smurfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handling the southeast Louisiana heat quite well. I normally use a Fiskars Reel mower but I used the rotary mower today as I had limited time to cut grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Centipede? Looks great
Click to expand...

Thanks. It is St. Augustine.


----------



## Ccnewton

Centipede in upstate SC.

Still mowing with a Honda rotary, but have come along way. First full year with a pre/post emergent program, as well as careful irrigation, fert, and following amendments from a soil test.


----------



## Ccnewton

Smurfe said:


> Ccnewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smurfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handling the southeast Louisiana heat quite well. I normally use a Fiskars Reel mower but I used the rotary mower today as I had limited time to cut grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Centipede? Looks great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It is St. Augustine.
Click to expand...

Looked a little lighter in color. Crisp edges set it off.


----------



## Ware

mitch1588 said:


> .5" HOC.


Put these in your lawn journal please. :thumbup:


----------



## Tmank87

Ccnewton said:


> Centipede in upstate SC.
> 
> Still mowing with a Honda rotary, but have come along way. First full year with a pre/post emergent program, as well as careful irrigation, fert, and following amendments from a soil test.


Looks super. Well done.


----------



## Tmank87

Had to cut late last night, hadn't had a chance to blow or edge/trim. Lawn really growing fast. Sand leveled on June 5. PGR this weekend.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

mitch1588 said:


> .5" HOC.


Damn, nice!


----------



## Slim 1938

Some amazing lawns being posted lately. Great jobs guys!


----------



## mre_man_76

Ccnewton said:


> Centipede in upstate SC.
> 
> Still mowing with a Honda rotary, but have come along way. First full year with a pre/post emergent program, as well as careful irrigation, fert, and following amendments from a soil test.


That's some good looking centipede. What's your HOC?


----------



## Txmx583

5/8" celebration is looking good. Need to do another level on it soon. 


Front lawn is now at 5/8" as well. Waiting on the spot to fill in where I removed a cedar elm this spring.


----------



## gooodawgs

.4" HOC


----------



## Ccnewton

mre_man_76 said:


> Ccnewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centipede in upstate SC.
> 
> Still mowing with a Honda rotary, but have come along way. First full year with a pre/post emergent program, as well as careful irrigation, fert, and following amendments from a soil test.
> 
> 
> 
> That's some good looking centipede. What's your HOC?
Click to expand...

Thanks. 1.5" I've got a pretty flat lawn that my rotary doesn't really scalp. Spot leveling over the years helped a ton


----------



## Redtwin

The turf is strong again so I bumped my T-Nex rate back up to .38oz/1000sf.


----------



## Brodgers88

Latitude 36 Bermuda 0.375" hoc


----------



## Ware

Brodgers88 said:


> Latitude 36 Bermuda 0.375" hoc


Always spectacular. :thumbsup:


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Redtwin said:


> The turf is strong again so I bumped my T-Nex rate back up to .38oz/1000sf.


Jealous!! 🤤


----------



## trc

.750


----------



## Wiley

Sheesh! Truly impressive warm season crew.


----------



## Redtwin

Thanks @Philly_Gunner No sooner did it get strong I goofed it up again. This time my Flex 21 broke so I went back to my GM1000 which I thought was set at the same HOC but it scalped.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Redtwin said:


> Thanks @Philly_Gunner No sooner did it get strong I goofed it up again. This time my Flex 21 broke so I went back to my GM1000 which I thought was set at the same HOC but it scalped.


Arghhhh. I goofed mine this week too. Oh well. 2 weeks and it's back to new.


----------



## Brodgers88

Thanks @Ware


----------



## Jeff20

Brodgers88 said:


> Latitude 36 Bermuda 0.375" hoc


+2 :thumbup: I have a test area that I plugged last year and this grass is simply amazing. Will be transitioning it to my hole yard maybe this winter.


----------



## socerplaye

First season mowing with a reel mower. Did first app of PGR and was mowing at 0.65", bumped it up to 0.75" to hopefully let things green up some more as the PGR definitely had a bronzing effect. Main part of front is Meyers Zoysia and side yard is Bermuda. I definitely need to do some leveling.


----------



## SugarLand Bermuda

Was my first cut with the new to me GM. I love it. HOC .5"


----------



## robbybobby

SugarLand Bermuda said:


> Was my first cut with the new to me GM. I love it. HOC .5"


I don't blame you! Looks great!


----------



## gkaneko

mitch1588 said:


> .5" HOC.


Wait, I didn't realize this was emerald zoysia. That's crazy, that's the nicest emerald Zoysia lawn I have have ever seen.


----------



## SugarLand Bermuda

robbybobby said:


> SugarLand Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was my first cut with the new to me GM. I love it. HOC .5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you! Looks great!
Click to expand...

@robbybobby Thank you! Excited to see the full effect of the GM as i continue to use it. Obsessed with it at the moment.


----------



## Wax0589

Chuckatuck89 said:


> Wax0589 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOC at 0.5".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm more jealous of the grass or that clean new concrete..
Click to expand...

Very well appreciated. I noticed you have Celebration in your front yard. How does it look so far this year?


----------



## Wax0589

SugarLand Bermuda said:


> Was my first cut with the new to me GM. I love it. HOC .5"


Congrats!!! Yard looks amazing.


----------



## Chuckatuck89

Wax0589 said:


> Chuckatuck89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wax0589 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOC at 0.5".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm more jealous of the grass or that clean new concrete..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very well appreciated. I noticed you have Celebration in your front yard. How does it look so far this year?
Click to expand...

Thanks for asking, looking good so far. Started reel mowing and PGR this year so big difference from last year.


----------



## Ben S

I forgot to measure but I think I'm at like 2.5" hoc at this point. I think this is where it wants to be.


----------



## creinle11

Haven't posted in here in a few years, but had Tiftuf installed in the front and have my Zenith cruising along in the back. All at 1.5inch with a manual reel. I may have to knock off the seed heads with my rotary since the manual won't cut them, but really happy with how the lawns are rounding out for the year.


----------



## Automate

*Making progress*

This picture was taken March 10. Bare spots are were I killed Dallisgrass with Glyphosate. The sparse Bermuda had not started coming out of dormancy so all the green is weeds, mainly Poa and Clover.


Today


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Finally some welcomed rain in DFW this morning!


----------



## cds01

The top photo is my lawn one year ago, and the bottom two are as of yesterday (one mid day sun, one evening)

It's multiple varieties of grass that I'm trying to learn to control. I spent a fair bit of time and money trying to put down Zenith Zoysia not realizing that it grows so incredibly slowly the old grass that I had scalped down filled in faster than the Zoysia could ever take hold. :|


----------



## jasonbraswell

The 2 gallons of ferromec showing up


----------



## Tide

jasonbraswell said:


> The 2 gallons of ferromec showing up


Nice! Is your entire 3 acres irrigated?


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

Finally some rain here in dfw and a mow! Need to level..


----------



## jasonbraswell

Tide said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 gallons of ferromec showing up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Is your entire 3 acres irrigated?
Click to expand...

Just about 3/4 is.


----------



## Brodgers88

Jeff20 said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latitude 36 Bermuda 0.375" hoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +2 :thumbup: I have a test area that I plugged last year and this grass is simply amazing. Will be transitioning it to my hole yard maybe this winter.
Click to expand...

Thanks @Jeff20. Latitude is an awesome turf. It seems the leaf is a little bit finer than some of the other hybrids even without pgr.


----------



## Lem855

My St. Aug From back before the Texas freeze got us to now she has come along way!


----------



## jasonbraswell

Tiki torch and sprinkler. 
Perfectly dialed in 🤠


----------



## Tide

jasonbraswell said:


> Tiki torch and sprinkler.
> Perfectly dialed in 🤠


Amazing! I'm hoping to build one day pretty soon. Irrigating from the lake would be awesome, but I don't know how close to it we will be. Is that your water source? Drilling a deep well would be another option.


----------



## Lawn_Therapy

*My First Time Top Dressing/ Sand Leveling:*

*5/28/21: Last Mow Before Top Dressing:*



*6/1/21: Day of Top Dressing:*




*6/10/21:*



*6/21/21:*



*6/28/21:*



*7/1/21: *


*7/3/21:*


----------



## jasonbraswell

Tide said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiki torch and sprinkler.
> Perfectly dialed in 🤠
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! I'm hoping to build one day pretty soon. Irrigating from the lake would be awesome, but I don't know how close to it we will be. Is that your water source? Drilling a deep well would be another option.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes, we can irrigate from the lake.
Good luck on your build. It's an adventure.


----------



## jtmurphree

Threw some stripes on the backyard with the GM. Honda Rotary cut at 2"


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda




----------



## SeanBB

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## robbybobby

Hadnt cut in 8 days. Had to raise the cut a notch.

Happy 4th!


----------



## Ware

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## soupy01833

First year reel mowing my Bermuda. Best it's ever looked by far. First round of pgr is down


----------



## Slim 1938

Cut the yard a little too short. Been gone for 5 days and lawn got tall so got almost a scalp look. Oh well it'll recover in a few days. Hung out with the family today and got my 49 out.


----------



## jasonbraswell

Great pics &#128077;
Happy Independence Day&#127482;&#127480;&#127878;


----------



## jim7white

After a mild spring, the bermuda is in high gear.


----------



## 2020is

After first week of cutting with reel. Have gone each pattern twice since last Friday afternoon. Pretty happy so far.


----------



## Jerry_G

3 months since laying, I'm really pleased w this year's zoysia project!


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## rjw0283

.375 HOC


----------



## gooodawgs

Took a shot at the single double single pattern. I'm a fan though admittedly I have a long way to go in keeping the lines straight!


----------



## Catch

Finally able to mow today. After nearly 60" of rain so far in south Lousiana, I have to say I am very happy where the new lawn is today. St. Augustine is looking good. Hoping the fungicide plan continues to work!!!


----------



## ionicatoms

Looking good, @Catch!


----------



## Cory

Looking pretty good


----------



## FlaDave

Cory said:


> Looking pretty good


 :thumbup: Always top notch.


----------



## Slim 1938




----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker




----------



## Cory

FlaDave said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Always top notch.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## harold56

Some pics of my freshly cut Pure Dynasty seeded Seashore Paspalum. Maintained at 0.5'' and mowed twice a week.


----------



## Jeff20

I can't comment on one where all the yards shown is proof of your hard work, great job everyone.  :thumbup:


----------



## SeanBB

@harold56 in the house!

Paspalum all day


----------



## harold56

@SeanBB Lawn looks great! So does the rest of your landscaping. I definitely need to up my landscaping game.


----------



## Jeff20

Playing around with the fringe. Does any of your spouses get upset when you change up the look of the yard?  :? My wife pulled up from work and 1st thing out, WHAT DID YOU DO? With the fringe look it catches more peoples eye as they drive by. The uncut grass and the small section is Latitude36. which I will be transitioning into the whole yard.


----------



## Slim 1938

Mowed front, back and ditch. Trimmed and edged everything. Mowed empty lots across from me. Backyard hanging in there for having 2 dogs and 2 kids that give it hell and a recently removed swimming pool.


----------



## spud

Double cut just before 3 inches of rain.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Rotary Cut Bermuda at 1.5 Inches HOC.


----------



## Redtwin

@ENC_Lawn Very nice! Setting the example for those who question being able to make it look nice with a rotary.


----------



## andymac7

ENC_Lawn said:


> Rotary Cut Bermuda at 1.5 Inches HOC.


See... you shouldn't post nice-looking rotary cuts like this. It's gonna make me want to ditch the TriKing and go back to the simple life  This year has been horrendous.. constant backlapping to keep from stressing my zoysia, left-front reel rimshotted and needs reground, replaced alternator/fanbelt/adjuster bolt, housing, roller seizing up.. etc. etc. etc. :|

Anyway, I'll stop whining. Beautiful lawn @ENC_Lawn :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Redtwin Thank you sir!

@andymac7 LOL...I know how you feel...I am trying to embrace the rotary for a while...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

spud said:


> Double cut just before 3 inches of rain.


@spud Wow...beautiful lawn.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Rotary cut.

Bermuda / Centipede Property line.


----------



## robbybobby

First mow in 6 days. Fair bit of color washout from all the rain. Faint stripes 😪


----------



## rjw0283

Cut today, had to bump HOC to 1/2 in.


----------



## FlaDave

I missed a couple cuts and noticed it scalping so I decided to play around with it.









Inspired by Aaron Wickham aka @TheTurfTamer

Although not quite as nice as his.


----------



## FATC1TY

spud said:


> Double cut just before 3 inches of rain.


That's pure. Well done


----------



## littlehuman

Gave it a cut right at .65"

Recovering pretty well from the sand leveling


----------



## FATC1TY

ENC_Lawn said:


> Rotary Cut Bermuda at 1.5 Inches HOC.


That looks excellent!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

FATC1TY said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotary Cut Bermuda at 1.5 Inches HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks excellent!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## mshermer

ENC_Lawn said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotary Cut Bermuda at 1.5 Inches HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks excellent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Agreed. Looking nice. How often do you level and what material do you use?


----------



## ENC_Lawn

mshermer said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Looking nice. How often do you level and what material do you use?
Click to expand...

Thank you!

When we built the house we had the lawn leveled with a tractor and box blade.

Since then I have applied 2 or 3 sand applications.

I use straight brick mason sand.

The last time I sand leveled it was spot leveling and I could easily do 1 or 2 more leveling jobs.

The sand leveling helps a lot with the rotary cut.


----------



## rjw0283

littlehuman said:


> Gave it a cut right at .65"
> 
> Recovering pretty well from the sand leveling


now that's a hill/slope. How's mowing that? Even on my hill the mower likes to slide (especially when it's floating on the turf) And if the grass is wet.... It's a challenge getting those stripes straight to say the least.


----------



## mshermer

rjw0283 said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a cut right at .65"
> 
> Recovering pretty well from the sand leveling
> 
> 
> 
> now that's a hill/slope. How's mowing that? Even on my hill the mower likes to slide (especially when it's floating on the turf) And if the grass is wet.... It's a challenge getting those stripes straight to say the least.
Click to expand...

The fact that those lines are so straight on that slope is alone impressive.


----------



## ag_fishing

littlehuman said:


> Gave it a cut right at .65"
> 
> Recovering pretty well from the sand leveling


It looks awesome. I've been experimenting with the HOC of my celebration and feel like 5/8" is the sweet spot close to what yours is at. 3/4" is too long and puffy and .5" is too low for me.


----------



## littlehuman

rjw0283 said:


> now that's a hill/slope. How's mowing that? Even on my hill the mower likes to slide (especially when it's floating on the turf) And if the grass is wet.... It's a challenge getting those stripes straight to say the least.


It can be quite the chore. The photo makes it look worse than it actually is, but it's really not all that bad. Though, I've never had a flat lawn to compare it to, so I see it as a gift that will make me appreciate my next house's yard 



mshermer said:


> The fact that those lines are so straight on that slope is alone impressive.


Also probably just the photo lol. Those things look all over the place in-person.



ag_fishing said:


> It looks awesome. I've been experimenting with the HOC of my celebration and feel like 5/8" is the sweet spot close to what yours is at. 3/4" is too long and puffy and .5" is too low for me.


It's definitely a great height for me at the moment. It's still filling in a bit from the leveling and like you said, any longer it starts to get puffy. Any shorter and I'd start to scalp. So I'll likely take it this length into winter (and probably let it grow out just a little bit to help with erosion from any rains until next spring). I'd given thought to a PRG overseed, but the lawn will still have a few patches in it (I'm guessing) at season's end, so likely save that project for next year.


----------



## Herring

Day after 7/8" mow, 20-20-20 and greens grade milorganite.


----------



## mshermer

Herring said:


> Day after 7/8" mow, 20-20-20 and greens grade milorganite.


Whew that second pic is fire. Love a nice level lawn with a fresh cut. Did you put 20-20-20 down in August? Did a soil test call for that?


----------



## Herring

mshermer said:


> Herring said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day after 7/8" mow, 20-20-20 and greens grade milorganite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew that second pic is fire. Love a nice level lawn with a fresh cut. Did you put 20-20-20 down in August? Did a soil test call for that?
Click to expand...

Thanks! There's a few dips in it that needs leveling next season. I've been doing the .25lbs/1000 of 20-20-20 weekly. My soil test said low across the board with very sandy soil and low 4.7ph. I plan to supplement a slow release soon with the 20-20-20 to try to hold more nutrients. I'm still kind of in the grow in phase trying to thicken it more before winter.


----------



## Ware

Looks great @Herring!


----------



## Herring

Ware said:


> Looks great @Herring!


Thanks!


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Double cut. Survived the army worm infestation!


----------



## littlehuman

Herring said:


> Day after 7/8" mow, 20-20-20 and greens grade milorganite.


Man, that's an optical illusion if it's almost at an inch! Looks fairway height. Great job!


----------



## Herring

littlehuman said:


> Herring said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day after 7/8" mow, 20-20-20 and greens grade milorganite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's an optical illusion if it's almost at an inch! Looks fairway height. Great job!
Click to expand...

Thanks! It was at 3/4" for a while but several days of rain came and I had to raise the height. 7/8" is the highest it will go on the 220B. I'm planning to go back to 3/4" soon.


----------



## Lem855

Sunday morning morning mow 8/22/21 St. Augustine 5" HOC


----------



## BU Bear

Gave it a double cut this morning.


----------



## Ware

The lawn is not looking great, but I snapped this pic of a scattered shower from my desk today.



And a rainbow in the backyard this evening.


----------



## andymac7

Happy Friday all!

Here are my absolutely shameless early morning "dew" pics. .

Two reasons I haven't posted many photos this year: 1, All sorts of replacements/repairs on my nearly 20 year old Jake TriKing, and the lawn has sort of looked crappy early on. 2, The camera on my phone is horrible, as you can see.

Nevertheless, here we are, and all things considered, I'm "ok" with the lawn at this point. Too bad my pre-em will bring the stolons to a screeching halt. Things are finally filling in after terrible spring dead spot, chinch bugs, and a concrete installation that came 3 months late.

Anyway, here's my 1-year-old Zenith Zoysia at 1.25" in the back.



I'm maintaining it with a 20" freaking manual push reel.  I'm REALLY hoping to get my reels reground for next year so I can zip through here with my Jake. I suppose it's a good workout though 

Crazy how the dew clings onto the Bermuda so much differently than it does Zoysia. Again, I know I know, dew shots, right? But it still looks good in the afternoon right now, fyi 



You can still see the patchy areas up by the new sidewalk/driveway. A bit nervous about us maybe having a cold winter and killing some of it in the thin spots. I'm upper transition zone, remember.

We had this ditch re-graded last year and filled with rock. It still floods a bit with heavy rain, unfortunately. I put down about 2k sq ft of Yukon down there. It's fighting off Crab and Goose right now to try and establish. Again, hoping for a mild winter so no kill-off.



I just thought this was sort of cool, looking through the Slash and Loblollies this morning  Sometimes you just have to take a moment and be grateful, huh?



So as you can see, it's just, ya know, country livin' here in the "Gateway to Appalachia" as I call it :lol: I hope you all have a fantastic holiday weekend, and stay safe!


----------



## Benwag

My "big lawn" has been getting most of my time this year. Snapped this pic while spraying, Bermuda as far as the eye can see and irrigation running in the distance. Hard to beat.


----------



## dubyadubya87

First (crooked) stripes with the new mower.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy




----------



## mrigney

Two weeks after laying 14 pallets of Celebration. Looking forward to giving it it's first trim soon!


----------



## kc8qpu092200

After watching a few programs about 9/11 and some prayer for the families and ones that lost their life. Gave the yard a Fresh-cut this morning. 7/8".


----------



## Herring

Prodiamine at .46oz/1000, 20-20-20 at .25lbs/1000, Bifen IT at 1oz/1000, and a granular grub control


----------



## Reel_Alabama

I' can't wait for next spring.. I'm all in next year.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

FlaDave said:


> I missed a couple cuts and noticed it scalping so I decided to play around with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by Aaron Wickham aka @TheTurfTamer
> 
> Although not quite as nice as his.


Looks Great ! Its fun to do cheater stripes!!


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Here is my 4th of July and September 11, Lawn Art.


----------



## Slim 1938

Wow@TheTurfTamer ! That is awesome.


----------



## BermudaBoy

The tiger stripes are here.


----------



## jtmurphree

The battle with the fallen begins


----------



## FATC1TY

Still rolling relatively green here in atlanta area.


----------



## BentleyCooper

TheTurfTamer said:


> Here is my 4th of July and September 11, Lawn Art.


this is amazing!!!


----------

